
7 in 10 say US ‘on the edge of civil war’ - spking
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/battleground-7-in-10-say-us-on-the-edge-of-civil-war
======
hos234
> public blames social media, the news media

The public got that right. Maybe there needs to be a wall between the two. No
social media propped up content allowed on News Sites and No news
content/journo/talking head content on social media sites.

People who want news go to the news sites. This way I don't have get sucked
into debates my grandmom is having.

~~~
uniacid
In my opinion the problem has to do really with the validity of the content
being pushed around on social media as it's too easy to outright lie or post
misinformation, if lies and misinformation go unchecked then how does
factually correct information ever get across...

At this point we might as well all quit Facebook if you haven't already
especially with them denying to take any responsibility when they've
practically created and allowed for the situation we have now.

~~~
hos234
Yeah agree...too much damage. And not just in the US. The polarization has
amplified all over the map.

------
simonblack
As an outsider, looking in, I can confirm that the polarisation in American
politics is steadily increasing. It's just a matter of reading the increasing
intolerance in both the social media and the main-stream media.

Maybe Americans are too close and can't see the 'forest for the trees' but I
feel things are heading to a climax.

The other problem is that the US is becoming extremely belligerent in its
foreign policy, as it sees the rapidly approaching situation of losing its
'exceptional indispensability No.1 Position' to China.

In my humble opinion, it's a neck and neck race between a second American
Civil War and a major International War as to which arrives first. I see one
or the other (or even both) happening within the next two or three years.

I poo-pooed the concept of the 'Fourth Turning' when it first came out in the
1990s. But I am beginning to be convinced of its correctness.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strauss%E2%80%93Howe_generatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strauss%E2%80%93Howe_generational_theory)

